# Millie and Macy say hello



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

I havent posted anything on here in quite some time, School has unfortunatly kept me away. But I am back now  I thought I would share with you some new photos of Millie and her new sister Macy. Millie is now 9 months and Macy has just turned 4 months.


----------



## skeleton-ships (May 6, 2014)

They're so precious! Which one is which? The white one has such a unique face shape!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

From their faces it looks like Miley is the ruby eyed siamese or himalayan and Macy is the lovely black bareback. Am I right?


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

skeleton-ships said:


> They're so precious! Which one is which? The white one has such a unique face shape!


Thankyou  Macy is the black and white bareback, and Millie is the Siamese


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> From their faces it looks like Miley is the ruby eyed siamese or himalayan and Macy is the lovely black bareback. Am I right?


Absolutly! Millie is a seal point Siamese and Macy is a black bareback.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay!! I'm getting better at identifying coats colors and patterns  
You have some truly beautiful girls!


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> Yay!! I'm getting better at identifying coats colors and patterns
> You have some truly beautiful girls!


Haha! I still have trouble sometimes identifying  But thank you for liking my ladies


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## Agrass (Apr 11, 2014)

Gorgeous girls!!! Love the names too!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Those are great shots! Especially the 2nd one.


----------

